# Edge and nipple Saturday



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Left orange beach at five a.m. And headed southeast in some 
Pretty snotty seas, about ten miles northwest of the edge 
We decided to throttle back a little and put out a pair high 
Speeders. We hooked a small king as soon as we got the 
Lures out, trolled to the edge and picked up a small wahoo
And decided to put out only three baits, it was a little too
Sloppy to even try to scope out the tacos, trolled towards the 
Nipple and had a nice 40+ pound hoo crash the spread cutting 
The right flat ballyhoo in half and swallowing the shotgun lure. 
After a short fight on the 30 we put our second fish in the box
Rerigged and got settled in. Less than fifteen passed and boom
big mahi on the flat line, he took a little line and jump over the
shotgun line before we could get it in, so after a few minutes of 
the ole over and under we got him boat side and in the box. 
Trolled for another three hours without a knockdown and decided
to call it a day and head in at noon


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good way to beat the heat.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Beats mowing my lawn.


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

hey boss, I'm guessing that was you that watched me and my buddy lose the nice Mahi just south of the edge. that was the only bite we had all day but it beat sitting at home. glad that you actually brought home some fish. congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Yep, we watched the whole heartbreaking thing, my dad saw the fish jump when he hit and we watched you guys fight him for a few minutes then I saw the man on the rod shaking his head and we knew what had happened. Dad said looked like a good fish from what he saw. Better than nothing at all!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

any chance you can tell me what speed you were trolling at? I was out on Friday. trolled from Tennoco to nipple then due west to edge and did not even get a hit. It was a little sloppy and could only get out three lines as well but I think I was simply trolling too fast.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Pan, 

We tryed to keep it around 6 to7 knots, we pulled a medium sized steel jet head off the corners and a large slant head on the way back shotgun, all rigged with ballyhoo, went with heavier lure to try to keep the lines as strait as possible.


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

:thumbup: thanks for the report


----------

